# Things that I trust more than Hillary Clinton:



## hunting777

** Mexican tap water*
** A rattlesnake with a "pet me" sign*
** OJ Simpson showing me his knife collection*
** A fart when I have diarrhea*
** An elevator ride with Ray Rice*
** Taking pills offered by Bill Cosby*
** Michael Jackson's Doctor*
** An Obama Nuclear deal with Iran*
** A Palestinian on a motorcycle*
** Gas station Sushi*
** A Jimmy Carter economic plan*
** Brian Williams news reports*
** Loch Ness monster sightings*
** Prayers for peace from Al Sharpton *
** Stealing Jerky from bigfoot*


----------



## LostLouisianian

*what difference does it make !!!!!*


----------



## GaryFish

We could add to that list:

George Bush saying "No new taxes."
W saying "Mission accomplished." 
Nixon saying "I am not a crook"

A Russell Wilson goal line pass.
Bronco Mendenhall's "Quest for perfection." 
Max Hall in Walmart or Best Buy.
ANY SEC team to not cheat.
Chucky Keaton's knee.

Utah Republicans that say they believe in less government control.

Dinner at Goob's house and he says there are no guts in the food.

Pete Rose.


----------



## Dunkem

hunting777 said:


> ** Mexican tap water*
> ** A rattlesnake with a "pet me" sign*
> ** OJ Simpson showing me his knife collection*
> ** A fart when I have diarrhea*
> ** An elevator ride with Ray Rice*
> ** Taking pills offered by Bill Cosby*
> ** Michael Jackson's Doctor*
> ** An Obama Nuclear deal with Iran*
> ** A Palestinian on a motorcycle*
> ** Gas station Sushi*
> ** A Jimmy Carter economic plan*
> ** Brian Williams news reports*
> ** Loch Ness monster sightings*
> ** Prayers for peace from Al Sharpton *
> ** Stealing Jerky from bigfoot*


 been looking for a good substitute,maybe have to see how Romney does against Holyfield-oOo-


----------



## GaryFish

Cutting tags = more hunting opportunity.
The Jazz are working towards a championship.
Antelope Island hunts are fair chase.
The State of Utah can better manage large tracts of public lands.
Utah's land grab is all about the children.
Wolves have been sighted in Diamond Fork/South Slope/ Henry Mountains/ Uintas/ Goob's back yard.


----------



## lunkerhunter2

That a g-spot isn't a myth
A blind sniper
A grenade with the pin pulled
A state of the union from Obama
A clepto
Pit bull with white foam dripping from its mouth
A woman who says she has a headache:mrgreen:


----------



## riptheirlips

She learned from the best remember

"I did not have sex with that woman" 

Now they pay him 500K a speech to listen to his lies.


----------



## trackerputnam

An email from Hilary!

When Hilary says help is on the way! 

Trust me ambassador, you have enough protection.

GH with the no new taxes! 

Thing is, do we vote for the known problem, or at least try someone new!


----------



## utahgolf

Ted Cruz, Dick Cheney, well maybe not Dick Cheney


----------



## Finnegan

I vote we draw a random name from the phone book...guess what? You're the president.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Finnegan said:


> I vote we draw a random name from the phone book...guess what? You're the president.


I've put my grandson in as a write in candidate since he was 4. I figured he could do a better job than any jackwagon that has run in the last 20+ years.


----------

